# Today Is Banjo's Birthday!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Today is Banjo's 5th birthday! He's been such a joy to be around, and own! He's an amazing dog and is my heart, my love, my world!! He's truely a member of the family, and I can't imagine life without him!! 

:birthday:I LOVE YOU BANJO!!:birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 5th Birthday Banjo!! Have fun and some really good treats.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Banjo, wishing for you many, many more you handsome boy. :birthday:


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Banjo.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Banjo. Here's to many more happy years for you. Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Awww, he looks like a very happy birthday boy! Happy #5! 

I have to say, he reminds me of this guy, 
especially that last expressive shot...RileyMay must have been in the hallway?


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Banjo!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!! He's always is happy!! I love him, and he's getting so spoiled today, but then again, that's all the time!!! So, he's extra, extra, extra, spoiled today!!! I love the picture!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Happy birthday cute boy. Hope you had a blast today!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> Happy birthday cute boy. Hope you had a blast today!!


'

He sure enough did have a blast!! He's so adorable, and thank you for the happy birthday!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww Happy Birthday, Banjo! 
I love weenies


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Banjo! Hope your day was fun!


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy birthday and what a happy looking dog.


----------

